# Dukes Genesis Nightclub, January 2016



## urbexdevil (Jan 21, 2016)

Without even realizing this place had shut down in 2012 and with the odd few hazy memories from back in my college days, I woke up to a tip off that this place was now accessible. Gathering every detail I could and messaging the usual local explorers, myself and Tiny Urban Exploration were at the site the very same day.

After a slightly amusing issue with some totally unrelated security for the adjacent building, we were in the grounds and through a huge hole punched in the walls by the main dance floor by recent demolition works. Nothing much is left of either of the clubs other than the DJ stand and the bars, however there was surprisingly equipment left sitting around the site everywhere with the famous Dukes money littered everywhere. Even the dance floors themselves have been ripped up.

We were pleasantly surprised to find some apartments at the front of the building which were still full of the previous occupants belongings. Slightly more bizarrely though; letters dating back to the 1980’s and written in German too! Not what we were expecting to find at a nightclub at all but certainly an awesome find, especially to pre-date the club itself.

Many locals know the history of Dukes Genesis but here’s the history on the place, based on memory and information pieced together from various news articles.


> Opened by Lou Manzi and Robert Bartella in 1982 and closing in 2012, Dukes Genesis (Formerly the Lion and Lamb pub) played a pivotal role in shaping the nightlife of tens of thousands of people in Essex and beyond as well as playing host to many famous names including Sean Kingston and Dappy (N-Dubz).
> 
> The club consisted of two clubs within one; Dukes Genesis being the main and Decadence in it’s own separate upper floor.
> 
> A combination of the smoking ban, and the 24-hour drinks license are rumored to be blamed for bringing about the closure.


Enough of the reading now, onto the pictures. I took a lot of snaps at this place so here's my favourite ones anyway...


----------



## tazong (Jan 21, 2016)

Never good to see a bulldozer outside the doors - looks like you captured it in the nick of time.
If those walls could tell some secrets - they would tell a tale or two.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeed, literally as soon as I heard it was accessible I jumped at it. I can't imagine it will be there much longer at all.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 21, 2016)

Judging by the upholstery, I'm thinking this place was of the sticky-carpet variety  Did you try any of the old booze or the congealed J2Os?


----------



## urbexdevil (Jan 21, 2016)

Funny enough I did say as we were walking around how sticky the floor was in certain bits haha! None of the old booze was in date and didn't fancy trying any haha... surely the alcohol content would only have raised though


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice set there
Looks an interesting explore


----------



## mockney reject (Jan 22, 2016)

they pulled that apart quick


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 22, 2016)

I actually quite like the red sofa! Save it!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 22, 2016)

I liked that, Thanks


----------



## urbexdevil (Jan 22, 2016)

mockney reject said:


> they pulled that apart quick



Even more going by the day! History lost right there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice one..Thanks for sharing.


----------

